# Qld. Yellowfin tuna: Video and a few more pics



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Original post, about capture of yellowfin tuna from yak.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58538

Stormin was still pumped up when he dropped around to my place at 7:30 am 12Dec12, after finishing a 12 hour shift at his job, to drop off a 4gb file recorded by his GoPro chestcam on Sunday. I promised to take a look at it and finished up grabbing a few stills and creating a very short movie. There's a lot of stuff to look through in 35 mins of continuous footage! Anyway, the two minute movie will help viewers get a sense of the environment surrounding this remarkable capture. It also contains radio transmissions recorded by the GoPro from stormin's VHF radio, operating on the channel Noosa Yakkers use when fishing.









Still from movie. Jaro (right) and I in close attendance.









Still from movie. View from chest cam just after the fish was hauled onto stormin's lap. Massive pectoral fin prominent.









Shot by me; a slightly different angle









Another of my pics showing a little more detail









By me again. After the tuna had faded away, stormin moved it so that its head was jammed in next to the pedals of the mirage drive. Note my tail rope in use.

Two minute movie showing some of the action captured by the GoPro.





Kev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Love the hoot when the gaff sinks in, I gotta get up there and come out with you guys again!!!!


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

That's fantastic.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

NY rule. Poor Palmy.

:lol: :lol: (but wait a week or two :shock: )

trev


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Kev, is that a new Yak I see you in?

Iain.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

gibsoni said:


> Kev, is that a new Yak I see you in? Iain.


Yep, Iain. Another Supalite X. The design is slightly different than the older Supalite X, which I still have and which is not for sale. The new boat is more buoyant, it seems to me, and seemingly faster as a result. Dennis fitted an extra rod holder for me before I brought it home in early October. I just love it.

Got any fish blood on that beautiful Evo of yours yet?

Kev


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Good on you Norman - What a great catch !!
Mark


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Kev,

I am sure you will have some mates that will appreciate the fact you have a yak in reserve! I've had a bit of success in the evo with flathead, tailor etc. It still stands that since buying the evo, I have never done so little fishing. But thats more about life stage than not wanting to dirty a nice yak! (I think??)

Keen to hit the big blue again though. Most exhilarating experience the last time I was on the open water paddling - literally surrounded only metres away from very large long tails breaching all around.

See you up there soon I hope Kev,

Looking forward to more NY reports.

Iain.


----------



## Outbacker73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for editing the video for me kev. Got day off tomorrow and don't want to waste my time... so i'm going fishing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

